# EARNINGS UPDATE DELAYED. AGAIN. AND AGAIN.



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

This is getting beyond ridiculous. Uber: get your sh!t together. Almost every day this week??


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Why the constant need for earning updates? It’s not like there’s this massive pile of money pouring in the account.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why the constant need for earning updates? It's not like there's this massive pile of money pouring in the account.


LMFAO!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I like to verify my trips show and my mileage is right. Sometimes I am 3-4 trips back logged before they show up. It is just frustrating.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I like to verify my trips show and my mileage is right. Sometimes I am 3-4 trips back logged before they show up. It is just frustrating.


 You'd think with Uber taking 60% of many of our fares, they could afford some super duper computer system with super duper bandwidth. That way, we could see how badly we are getting hosed in real time.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Uber is too busy figuring new ways to take advantage of the passengers as well as the drivers.


----------



## AmbiguousAnt (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi-
all week my earnings display has been delayed (sometimes for hours) after each trip. Four days ago the daily Trips showed correctly that I had made 7 trips but the page that showed the individual trips only shows 5 trips and I only got the earnings for 5 trips. Support told me “not to worry “ that it may take 48 hrs for my earnings and trips info to update - but in fact that has still not happened. So basically Uber stiffed me 2 trips. Now I’m in a never ending cycle of contacting support and getting irrelevant responses from technicians not even bothering to research my issue or read the previous responses. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

O


Uber's Guber said:


> Why the constant need for earning updates? It's not like there's this massive pile of money pouring in the account.


Or is there ?


----------



## AmbiguousAnt (Apr 11, 2019)

The way I work is I periodically make sure it is worth my while to be driving at that time, so I average what I have made with my driving time to make sure that I am earning at least $20/hr. For me this is a necessity as I don't have all day to drive.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AmbiguousAnt said:


> Hi-
> all week my earnings display has been delayed (sometimes for hours) after each trip. Four days ago the daily Trips showed correctly that I had made 7 trips but the page that showed the individual trips only shows 5 trips and I only got the earnings for 5 trips. Support told me "not to worry " that it may take 48 hrs for my earnings and trips info to update - but in fact that has still not happened. So basically Uber stiffed me 2 trips. Now I'm in a never ending cycle of contacting support and getting irrelevant responses from technicians not even bothering to research my issue or read the previous responses. Has this happened to anyone else?


I have been seeing the long delays and missing trips, but eventually they always show up before the end of the week. I started taking a screen shot of my waybills on every trip, this gives me the information I need if a trip does not show up in earnings. Pain in the butt, but I will do it until they fix the issue.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

yeah im seeing this now and its pissing me off . lyft is kicking thier arse this week tooso who gives af


----------

